# Annoying guide behavior between Roamio and Mini



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

So, I've noticed a really annoying behavior with the guide on the Mini. Anyone else see this?

My Mini is connected to a Roamio Plus. On my Roamio I have set up 25 channels as favorites for my family. *When the Roamio's guide is is configured to view Favories (as apposed to My Channels), the Mini will ONLY show the Favorites. *You can attempt to change the filter back to My Channels on the Mini but nothing happens.

The only way to fix it is to go to the Roamio (on the other side of the house) and set it back to My Channels. Once this is done, the Mini can enable / disable this filter fine.

This clearly sounds like a bug.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, there's an old thread on this from several months ago where this was flagged as an issue and clearly a bug. There's been at least 1 software update for the Mini since then but no sign of a fix. Personally doesn't bother me much as I don't use favorites and rarely use the Guide.


----------



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Yea, I tried a little search, but couldn't find the old thread. Let's hope the fall update helps!

--MXFanatic


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It looks like the update today didn't do anything to fix this(not that I expected it since it wasn't listed in the info Margret posted). Although I would have never known about the issue if someone had not mentioned it. Since it's extremely rare for me to look in the guide for any channels other than what I have under Favorites.


----------



## zenshadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I came across that on day 1 of the mini (yesterday). Will try the change of the Roamio to "My Channels" and see if the Mini (which is used by my roomie in the basement) will switch to "My Channels" (right now it's stuck on what I'm showing on the Roamio - the Favorites) ... Hopefully when she can see 'my channels' on the mini I can switch the Roamio back to Favorites and I can view the Favs on the Roamio and she can see "My Channels" on the mini ... which is what we want to happen (she seems to think the 200-400 channels offer stuff that the 1000 range channels on Comcast don't (they dont - the 1000 are the HD Mirror of lower channels - tried to explain that to her -but she thinks she's right (she's not, sigh). So... to appease her ... trying to get her 'my channels' (with those 200-400 range ticked on, but not favorites). Hope they fix this ... and would also like to see them look into the whole conflict in recordings. When there is a conflict - why not just show each potential entry and let us pick which one to not record (instead of some odd 'priority' selection - with no easy option to change that).


----------



## zenshadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Does a Reset of the Mini (repeat guided setup) pick up changes to the channel lineup on the mini? Since I just set up the Mini - then decided to make minor channel lineup changes (see above) ... why not just rerun the estup and have the mini pick up the new channels? By the way, how do you force the mini to go thru setup again? Unplug the power AND the cable?


----------

